# Best ratcheting screwdriver?



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

*Best ratcheting screwdriver under $20?*

I'm in need of a ratcheting screwdriver for my tool belt. I'm looking for something that holds multiple bits and isn't too huge.

Looking for something around $20 or less.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wera


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004VMWZV0


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I use this one.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

While your at it pick up a couple of these, the best shifter you will ever use. Flip the jaw around and its a pipe wrench for rounded nuts and all thread.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Neat wrench, I though bacho went to crap after snap on bought them.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Wera
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004VMWZV0


Seconded.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Neat wrench, I though bacho went to crap after snap on bought them.


Never bought a bahco tool that seemed crap and that I wouldnt buy again. Their handsaws and socketry are universally used among construction trades. I wouldnt even contemplate buying a non bahco file or rasp.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

I have always liked Snap on. Bits store in the handle which is kind of funky, but 95% of the time a #2 phillips is being used.
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=630565&group_ID=675083&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I still have my 4 bahco wrenches I bought 10 years ago. I have abused them things. Still work perfectly.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> Never bought a bahco tool that seemed crap and that I wouldnt buy again. Their handsaws and socketry are universally used among construction trades. I wouldnt even contemplate buying a non bahco file or rasp.


I have one bacho bastard and it's a great file, but I really like my corradi files.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

millhouse said:


> I have always liked Snap on. Bits store in the handle which is kind of funky, but 95% of the time a #2 phillips is being used.
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=630565&group_ID=675083&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


I have an older red one that has lost the cap. Like you said though, it is usually using a #2 bit anyway.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I tried to change the thread title to more accurately reflect what I am looking for. Which is something around $20 or less. But it didn't work. I'll add it to the OP.

These look like great suggestions and I thank you guys for them. However, even though this is a tool I would use often enough to warrant a place in my belt, I don't see it as something I could justify spending $33-$63 on.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Boda said:


> I tried to change the thread title to more accurately reflect what I am looking for. Which is something around $20 or less. But it didn't work. I'll add it to the OP.
> 
> These look like great suggestions and I thank you guys for them. However, even though this is a tool I would use often enough to warrant a place in my belt, I don't see it as something I could justify spending $33-$63 on.


Would you go non ratcheting? Maybe try a 10 n 1?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

millhouse said:


> I have always liked Snap on. Bits store in the handle which is kind of funky, but 95% of the time a #2 phillips is being used.
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=630565&group_ID=675083&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


I have 3 of those, but I'm always trying to lighten my tool belt, so I carry a Klein regular 10-in-1.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

I've had this Craftsman one for a few years now:
http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-Auto-loading-Multi-bit-Srewdriver/dp/B00333Q27Q
It was on sale, and truth be told I didn't think it would last. With six bits I can pretty much be ready for whatever I come up against, be it flat head, phillips, torx, or robertson.

I just realized that it doesn't ratchet, but that hasn't been a deal breaker for me. There is a red bit at the end of the handle that spins freely, so you can hold that and turn with the other hand.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

chewy said:


> Would you go non ratcheting? Maybe try a 10 n 1?


I think I would like to stay with the ratcheting.

The craftsman looks nice though.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Boda said:


> I tried to change the thread title to more accurately reflect what I am looking for. Which is something around $20 or less. But it didn't work. I'll add it to the OP.
> 
> These look like great suggestions and I thank you guys for them. However, even though this is a tool I would use often enough to warrant a place in my belt, I don't see it as something I could justify spending $33-$63 on.


I'm too poor to buy cheap things.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Boda said:


> I tried to change the thread title to more accurately reflect what I am looking for. Which is something around $20 or less. But it didn't work. I'll add it to the OP.
> 
> These look like great suggestions and I thank you guys for them. However, even though this is a tool I would use often enough to warrant a place in my belt, I don't see it as something I could justify spending $33-$63 on.





Inner10 said:


> I'm too poor to buy cheap things.


I'm too poor to buy expensive things. :laughing: I acquired mine from a clean out.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Milwaukee has a nice one. Dad got it for christmas


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

How about the rapid drive? There is a definite learning curve but once you get it the are pretty quick. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BO96NM


----------

